# New member new pics!



## Maestro (Apr 13, 2004)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen,

I'm a new member to this site and I had the idea to post some pics (about 10 or 12). I hope you'll enjoy them.

P.S. Please forgive any mistakes I made, because English is not my first language.  

P.P.S. Yes, I'm Canadian and English isn't my first language... those things happends...  

Goodbye,


----------



## Crazy (Apr 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Maestro! The pics are great 8) And the English isn't bad either 8) 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2004)

yep, welcome 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 20, 2004)

since Ich am learning Deutsch, Ich must practice but in either Englisch or Deutsch, the message ist the same: Wilkommen!


----------



## Maestro (Apr 20, 2004)

Ich kann sprechen Deutch, meine freud. 8) 

I don't speak German fluently, but I know some words. (A day, a commander said: "We never know too much our ennemy". I think he was right.) (Joke)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 21, 2004)

Ich sprechen kaum Deutsch, but Ich am learning. btw, how do i say "know" and "you" in Deutsch?


----------



## Maestro (Apr 21, 2004)

"Know" is "wissen" and "you" is "sie".

Ihr Deutsch ist nicht schlecht.
(Your German isn't bad.)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 21, 2004)

danke for both things, it isnt too bad, its true, das problem ist Ich wiss (is that right?) sehr kaum worten...  but no, it isnt bad (pronunciation included  but i have trouble with der wort "Ich" so  again)


----------



## Maestro (Apr 21, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Ich wiss (is that right?)



I think that's right... But I also just know a few words, so I'm not sure. But I think that's right.


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello, M8  

Welcome to the Site 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## Crazy (Apr 29, 2004)

Ich mag dieses Gewinde


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 29, 2004)

You've got a Cold  

Hot Space


----------



## Crazy (Apr 29, 2004)

Not quite


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 30, 2004)

I see, the Flu then  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2004)




----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 18, 2004)

Crazy said:


> Ich mag dieses Gewinde



I kinda like this thread too...


Fade to Black...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 18, 2004)

By the way...

There are a couple of ways to say both 'know' and 'you', depending upon the situation.

I know that = Ich weiß den

I know you = Ich kenne Sie

I know how = Ich kann

'Sie', with a capital, is the polite way of saying 'you'; if you are familiar with a person, and good friends with them, 'du' is an acceptable substitute

'Sie', without a capital, can also mean 'them'...


Fade to Black...


----------



## Kroata (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi people ... this is my first post in this forum ... P-47´s (1966) of Chilean Air Force.

cheers

Dusan


----------



## toffi (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi, but why do you have a flag of Chile instead of Croatian?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2004)

Kroata said:


> Hi people ... this is my first post in this forum ... P-47´s of Chilean Air Force.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dusan



don't you mean this is the entire Chilean air force ...............


----------



## Kroata (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi toffi ... no... I am Chilean, my interest is the croatian airplanes in the second war ...

ja ja ... good joke lancaster  ... these airplanes were used in the years 50´s and 60´s in Chile ( FACh )


----------



## plan_D (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't think Lanc meant it as a joke.  
The Chileans aren't really known as the most powerful nation in the world, in fact I think I have a book with the air power of Chilie in 1981.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 2, 2004)

Fuerza Aerea de Chile: Opposition to the present right-wing Chilean government by Britain continues, thus precluding any arms dealing between the two countries, particularly Hawker Siddeley Hunter spares and overhauls. Chile has therefore turned to the USA for modern combat aircraft, acquiring batches of Cessna A-37s and some Northrop F-5E, while from Brazil she has purchased transport, maritime patrol and training aircraft. 
The FAC is organised into Grupos Aereos (Air Groups), each made up of one Escuadrilla or squadron (Notice one group is one sqaudron. lol. ). The prime frontline unit is Grupo 7 at Antofagsta in the north of the country, operating 15 F-5Es and three two-seat F-5F ordered in 1974 and delivered two years later. Two fighter-bomber units, Grupos 8 and 9 at the same base are equipped with 33 HS Hunter FGA.71s and five Hunter T.72 two-seaters, delivered in batches since 1967. It was revealed officially in June 1978 that as a result to lack of spares only 20 Hunters were still flying. A further two light strike Grupos No 1 at Iquique and No 12 at Punta Arenas, have the Cessna A-37Bs, with a total of 34 aircraft between them from two batches delivered in 1975 and 1977. 

1981: Bill Gunston, World Air Power. 

That's just their fighter wing. They had transport aircraft and helicopters.







Chilean Hawker Hunter.






Chilean Cessna A-37B 






Chilean Northrop F-5E Freedom Fighter. You can tell it's Chilean with the blue mark at the base of its tail, which if looking closely has the white star.






Maybe you could use this as your Avatar, another F-5E of the FAC.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2004)

> I have a book with the air power of Chilie in 1981.



another thrilling read...................


----------



## plan_D (Aug 2, 2004)

Well it's actually the air power of every nation in the world.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2004)

pretty big then??


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 3, 2004)

I have book with a bunch of airplanes in it that I can barely read; It's all in German, and I'm only going into an Honors class this year. 

I should post a random picture.. *searches Photobucket for one*




"Vati" Mölders


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 3, 2004)

Some random Gaia characters I made. (Gaia online is an anime roleplay forum. I like anime, too.  I draw it as well. )




Pips



Vati



My character. 

 Not as accurate as I'd like, but still cute.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2004)

It is pretty big, Lanc. It's got descriptions and specs of all the aircraft too. Funny thing is since it was still the Cold War most of the Soviet aircraft are from spy pictures and stuff.


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 14, 2004)

i found something disturbing on the euro fighter, it and the israeli fighter lavi, look more or less the same and lavi was prodused years befor the euro fighter.just look and see for your self.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2004)

wow you're fit  ..............


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 15, 2004)

I only wish I had the Pilot hat and Jacket.


----------



## Kongo Otto (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all,

The actual strength of the Chilean Airforce (FACh) is:

Grupo.No.4 Punta Arenas with: 
16 Mirage 50 (Mirage V with Snecma Atar 9K-50 jet engine)

Grupo.No.8 Antafagasta with:
Mirage "Elkan" (Mirage V ex Belgian Air Force)
15 Mirage V MA
5 Mirage V MD 
4 Mirage V BR
1 Mirage V BD

Grupo.No.7 Antafagasta with:
15 Northrop F-5E/F (converted to Tiger III Standard)

Grupo.No.1 Iquique with:
12 CASA/Enaer A-36 Halcon

Grupo.No.12 Punta Arenas with:
20 Cessna A-37B "Gragonfly"
10 Cessna OA-37B

Grupo.No.10 Punta Arenas with
1 IAI "Condor" (Boeing 707 modified for AEW purposes)
1 Boeing 707 "Aquila" used as Tanker

and Tranpsport and other units.
Ordered 10 F-16C/D Jets in 2002.

Greetings from Germany 
Kongo Otto


----------



## plan_D (Jan 31, 2005)

If you look at the date of my source, it was 1981.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

Maestro said:


> GermansRGeniuses said:
> 
> 
> > Ich wiss (is that right?)
> ...



Nope completely wrong my friends it is _Ich Weis_.

I speak German fluently as I was raised and still live in Germany so if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 18, 2005)

Geez, I used to be such a noob...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

Nope just correcting you so that you dont make that mistake if it ever really counted. Just trying to help basically.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 18, 2005)

No, it's fine.

I meant my grammar and general English usage.

Either way, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh my english grammar is terrible.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2005)

No it isnt, its very good. You speak better English than the lanc anyway


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 19, 2005)

Hell, Adler's English is better than mine!
Me no talk good English. It bad for I.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2005)

I actually deliberatly talk like that sometimes, Me has got in the habit of speaking with bad grammar


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2005)

No actually when I speak in person, I actually mix german words in with english and some of my words have terrible German accent to them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2005)

there's someone in our french lessons who thinks he's the dog testicles as it were, but when he tries to speak in a french accent he sounds italian


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats got to sound terrible.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2005)

Who is it? 

I wan talking to a friend on msn the other night, she was pretending to be Italian. Most comicla


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2005)

You should here my British or Australian interpretation. You would put a gun to my head.


----------

